# Cape San Blas



## ddoty

Catch and release Wed evening.


----------



## TURTLE

*that place is like Shark Mecca. Nice catch.*


----------



## ARslinger

shark mecca indeed. lots of monsters taken there


----------



## penn 10/0

Nice fish!!! When will they be around here thats size??? or are they already, haven't had much luck this early in the year....


----------



## davdoc0011

Get a Weight\? Looks about same size as one of the ones i landed last year


----------



## grey ghost

nice size rite there!!


----------



## FreeFallin_86

Niiice! what kind of bait were you using? Close to the beach or kayaked your bait out?


----------



## Konq

NICE Grats!


----------



## Razzorduck

2 summers ago we had a tough time fighting off all the sharks trying for kings and tarpon along the beach. Dang sharpnose were everywhere along with the occasional big boy. Still had a blast yaking CSB.


----------



## RipinLips

Are you willing to tell me where Cape San blas is?


----------



## toobad4u

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=cape ...lz=1I7GGLL_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=wl

Here ya go. See that part that turns back up. That is Cape San Blas.

Stephen


----------



## RipinLips

I appreciate it. It is a little to far to drive for a quick trip after work. It looks like a great weekender though. Thanks


----------

